# perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

## coyote01

po zmianie plikow naglowkowych na 2.6.x i przekompilowaniu glibc ze wsparciem dla NPTL co rusz (gdy jakis program lub skrypt kozysta z perla) wywala mi taki blad:

```
perl: warning: Setting locale failed.

perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:

        LANGUAGE = (unset),

        LC_ALL = "pl_PL",

        LANG = "pl_PL"

    are supported and installed on your system.

perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").
```

w pliku /etc/portage/package.use mam wpisane:

sys-libs/glibc userlocales

w /etc/locales.build:

en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8

w /etc/env.d/99local:

LANG="pl_PL"

LC_ALL="pl_PL"

a w /etc/make.conf:

LINGUAS="pl"

co jest grane?

----------

## coyote01

inne programy przestaly komunikowac sie ze mna po polsku, a x.org sie nie odpala. porazka na calej linii  :Sad: 

----------

## Rav70

Wklej wynik

```

ls -l /usr/share/i18n/locales/pl_PL

```

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## coyote01

zawartosc pliku /usr/share/i18n/locales/pl_PL jest tutaj: http://www.smlw.pl/~coyote/pliki/blad/pl_PL

----------

## _troll_

Ehhh... A mozesz jeszcze dac wyniki:

```
locale
```

oraz

```
grep "FONT\|KEY" /etc/rc.conf | sed -n -e '/^#/! p'
```

??

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## coyote01

wynik polecenia locale to:

```
locale: Cannot set LC_CTYPE to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_MESSAGES to default locale: No such file or directory

locale: Cannot set LC_ALL to default locale: No such file or directory

LANG=pl_PL

LC_CTYPE="pl_PL"

LC_NUMERIC="pl_PL"

LC_TIME="pl_PL"

LC_COLLATE="pl_PL"

LC_MONETARY="pl_PL"

LC_MESSAGES="pl_PL"

LC_PAPER="pl_PL"

LC_NAME="pl_PL"

LC_ADDRESS="pl_PL"

LC_TELEPHONE="pl_PL"

LC_MEASUREMENT="pl_PL"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="pl_PL"

LC_ALL=pl_PL 
```

a polecenia grep "FONT\|KEY" /etc/rc.conf | sed -n -e '/^#/! p'

```
KEYMAP="pl"

SET_WINDOWKEYS="no"

EXTENDED_KEYMAPS=

CONSOLEFONT="lat2a-16" 
```

jesli jeszcze potrzeba jakies inne dane to nie ma problemu

pozdrawiam

Michał

----------

## matttions

Sorry I don't speak polish but I like to help ..

I had the same problem ..

To solve it just emerge the unstable glibc 

```
#vi /etc/portage/package.keywords

sys-libs/glibc      ~x86
```

```
 emerge --sync
```

```
emerge glibc -va
```

Just keep attention to the use userlocales.

Your glibc has to be

```
sys-libs/glibc >= sys-libs/glibc-2.3.4.20041102
```

Hope this will help ...

Bye ..

----------

## coyote01

o co chodzi temu kolesiowi wyzej? bo ja angielskiego nie znam  :Razz: 

po zmianie parametrow zminnych na:

```
export LC_ALL = "C"

export LANG = "C" 
```

perl nie wywala tych bledow, ale programy nie sa po polsku

cos przekombinowali z tymi standardami likalizacji  :Sad: [/code]

----------

## milu

Próbowałeś przekompilować glibc na nowo? Zasadniczo powinno to wystarczyć. U mnie to wyskoczyło jak zapomniałem ustawić w locales.build polskich ustawień ale po rekompilacji glibca kompunikaty zniknęły.

----------

## coyote01

generalnie bylo kompilowane z userlocales, ale sprobuje przekompilowac

----------

## coyote01

rekompilacja nie pomogla  :Sad: 

----------

## Rav70

Jeśli masz cierpliwość spróbuj rekompilacji glibc po wywaleniu 'userlocales' z flag USE. Pozwoli to wyeliminować jedną z możliwości powstania problemu.

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## coyote01

skompilowalem glibc z:

```
USE="-userlocales" emerge glibc
```

i przekompilowalem perla (to ostatnie raczej nie mialo wplywu) i wszystko dziala, bledow nie ma i reszta programow jest po polsku

cos jest nie tak z tymi userlocales...  :Sad: 

----------

## Rav70

Mógłbyś wywiesić gdzieś plik /etc/locales.build?

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## coyote01

jest niedlugi wiec wklejam tu

```
en_US/ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8/UTF-8

pl_PL/ISO-8859-2

pl_PL.UTF-8/UTF-8
```

----------

## Rav70

chodziło mi o wywieszenie żeby przyjrzeć się dokładniej zawartości, tzn. czy przypadkiem nie ma np. "windzianych" znaków końca linii, czy jest znak końca linii na końcu pliku itp. Z wersji ^C^V tego nie wyciągnę, a skoro plik wygląda dobrze to już czepiam się wszystkiego  :Wink:  (Twój problem jak dotąd nie powtórzył się u nikogo, więc najbardziej podejrzany dla mnie jest właśnie ten pliczek).

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## coyote01

http://kni.prz.rzeszow.pl/~coyote/gentoo/locales.build

----------

## Rav70

Wygląda OK, więc moje pomysły się skończyły jak na razie. ATSD, jeśli zamierzasz eksperymentować dalej z userlocales to warto msz zrobić sobie pakiet w wersji binarnej działającego glibc:

```

# quickpkg glibc

```

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## coyote01

narazie nie bede eksperymentowal bo mam kolejny problem jak chce uruchomic program dla gnome np. GQview, xchat-2 wywala mi blad:

```

GQview 1.5.5, This is a development release! Expect bugs.

(gqview:6268): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "pixmap",

[...]

(gqview:6268): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "pixmap",

(gqview:6268): Pango-WARNING **: Cannot open font file for font Verdana 10

(gqview:6268): Pango-WARNING **: Cannot open fallback font, nothing to do

```

druga sprawa probowalem kilka razy instalowac jakis binarny pakiet przez emerge -k <pakiet> ale po wydaniu tego polecenia zawsze emerge zabieral sie za kompilacje  :Sad: 

ps.

zaloze chyba temat "bledy cOyOte'a"  :Wink: 

update:

nie wiem dokladnie po czym zaczelo sie sypac (te programy dla gnome/gtk+) ale ostatnio zmienialem xorg do 6.8.1.xx (obecnie wrocilem do 6.8.0-r4) i instalowalem gimpa 2.2 (teraz mam 2.0.6 - rowniez wywala ten blad). wydaje mi sie ze blad jest zwiazany z jakimis bibliotekami wymaganami przez gimpa

update2:

firefox tez przestal mi dzialac, wywala taki blad:

```
[...]

(firefox-bin:18235): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "pixmap",

(firefox-bin:18235): Gtk-WARNING **: Nie można odnaleźć modułu obsługującego motyw w module_path: "pixmap",

*** loading the extensions datasource

*** ExtensionManager:_updateManifests: no access privileges to application directory, skipping.

/usr/bin/firefox: line 88: 18235 Naruszenie ochrony pamięci  $mozbin "$@"

```

----------

## Rav70

spróbowałbym revdep-rebuild i/lub pobawiłbym się strace. Co do tego dlaczemu -k próbuje kompilować powodów może być kilka, musiałbyś opisać konkretny przykład. A w ogóle, msz tworząc dla tych problemów osobne wątki miałbyś większą szansę na odpowiedź, i mniejszą na to że ktoś Ci zaraz wypomni punkt 12  :Wink: 

Pozdr. Rav

----------

